# Ear infection - I need assistance



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been putting ear drops in her ears for a week now and instead of getting easier it is getting harder!! She wiggles and squirms to the point of restraining so I could put the drops in her is scaring me - she doesn't want anything going in her ears! I can pet them and massage them, but as soon as I bring the bottle of drops over she will not have it!!!!

She is a mpoo just 12 weeks old and weighs about 5lbs. I don't want to hurt her - help!! Any advice on how to make this a "happy" experience? Treats worked for the first week, not now.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Exactly what happened with my Gucci. He freaks out when he sees the bottle. I put in on a cotton ball and then squeezed it into his ear and massaged it. He was okay with that as long as there was no bottle involved. Good luck.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau makes like a ghost and disappears the instant he sees me coming in his direction with any sort of bottle in my hand. Do you have a "grooming table" you can put your pup up on? (I say "table" in quotes because it doesn't have to be an actual grooming table; I use an old typewriter table topped with a non-slip shower mat for this purpose.) Putting the dog on a small table really helps, and is good training for the regular grooming sessions that are a poodle's lot in life.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the tips!! An employee at Petco suggested I "hide" the bottle in something - that didn't work either. We did put her on the dining room table with a towel on it. It was a good height for the task but she bucked like a bronco LOL Where is the Dog whisperer when you need him? Just hold the dog down till she is calm and submissive - yeah right, only on TV LOL


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I play w Harry's eats everyone I take off his collar after his walk. This makes him used to having his ears touched. 

For cleaning. I find it helps me if his back to partly towards him. I give a treat. Put bottle in front of him. Treat. Take bottle towards ears. Treat. Bottle in front of him. Treat. Squirt in ear. 

The trick is if he turns his head towards me, to take bottle back to the front of his eyes. 

Plus lots of treats and cuddles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken! Just as Harrymummy says, with chicken. If you have someone to help, and hold a piece of chicken partly concealed in their hand so he can lick and nibble at it while you swiftly do his ears, even better.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone - I tried concealing it - didn't work. I tried the cotton ball - didn't work. Treats worked for the first week, now she is bigger and smarter!! LOL I hate to "man handle" her since she is still pretty small, the thought of hurting her doesn't sit to well with me. After we managed to the drop is ( a little man handling) she smothered me with kisses 

Oh, I am always playing with her ears and touching them, rubbing them and whatever with them and she STILL hates the idea of anything else near them - little bugger!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Stick with it. It takes time. Make it an everyday ordinary affair. 

Admitted I play with Harry's ears everyday since he was little so this helps the situation.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I had success!!!! After she was playing and running around like a crazy puppy, she was tired!! While she was resting, I picked her up and put her on my lap in the recliner. I started rubbing her ears (have been doing that since we got her lol) and she was sooooo relaxed, I flipped her ear flap over and squirted the medicine in - she barely acknowledged I even did it!! LOL I flipped her over like a burger and repeated!

Have a tired puppy is the key !!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Great !!! I have to remember that one!!! Rhett has been battling the ear thing for awhile... So sometimes he can try to be difficult .. Notice I said try.., the 7 year old just lays on him and tells him to not be "fresh" then he minds his manners !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I've worked on teaching Rain that "medicine" involves good stuff: treats and lovies. She is very cooperative and actually enjoys these sessions : ears, eyes (lots, since she had entropion & surgery for it); opens her mouth willingly for pills, etc. Use patience; keep it fun, like a game.


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a thought after having many children with ear infections. The temp of the drops bothered them as room temperature ones feel cold. Warm the drops by holding them in your hands for a bit and see if that helps.


----------

